# Grand Theft Auto IV



## blackfuredfox (Apr 22, 2008)

GTA is only days away and will truly kill all of the compition,
if you have a Wii than sucks for you


----------



## Fou-lu (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't care.
Running around killing everyone (because let's face it; who even does the missions ) gets old after a few days for me.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2008)

Fou-lu said:
			
		

> Don't care.
> Running around killing everyone (because let's face it; who even does the missions ) gets old after a few days for me.



Dingdingding.


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Apr 22, 2008)

hm, what's your gamertag for people who would play online? the only thing better than meeting furs online... is playing gta IV while free roaming the city, and doing whatever you like with furries online!


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 22, 2008)

REHASHAN GAMEZ


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 22, 2008)

I could have started a thread on this as well but was too lazy to. This was the game that I got the Euphoria vs Havok thing from.

Anyway I've been a huge fan of GTA since 3. VC was my fav and SA wasn't as good. But looking at this it seems great. It takes like a month to beat the game cause I do a lot of messing around in between.

-Onyx


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 22, 2008)

the best part about grand theft auto is driving on the pavement.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 22, 2008)

My favorite thing to do was.. In VC kill people with the blades of a chopper.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2008)

So long as they don't screw up the camera while driving like they did in SA I'm sure I won't throw my keyboard and mouse in disgust and stop playing after the first flying mission.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

Finding leaked gameplay is tough. Take Two is tearing apart the internet and taking down any they find. But the ones I have seen looks fucking sick as hell!

-Onyx


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahahahahahaha, you're serious about that OP, aren't you?

No, it won't crush the competition, it'll be about as popular if not less-than Halo 3 or Brawl.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm as I thought, the physics are way better than before. But still not as good as I had hoped for. They do that weird.. ragdoll to get up transition.. Seen in Oblivion and Mass Effect if I recall correctly.. All ragdoll and flopping around, then all of a sudden they start moving to get up.. Annoying to me, but its a lot better than fixed animations.

-Onyx


----------



## Lucid (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'm fairly excited for this game.  Should be fun, looking forward to the online play a lot too.  

I feel bad for the games releasing against it XD


----------



## Seratuhl (Apr 24, 2008)

rofl...one of my favorite parts of GTA was the "women  follow you" + "pedestrians have weapons" + " pedestrians kill each other " cheats on....

hehehe....I have my own harem/army XD


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 24, 2008)

I love how clean the HUD looks and how smooth most of the animations are.. Also getting busted and dying and everything looks awesome.

-Onyx


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm liking the direction GTA4 is taking, but based on one of the videos, i'm worried that Niko won't be able to run while he's shooting. I am, however, looking forward to how good he is at climbing obstacles and how trained he is in other evasive maneuvers like dive-rolling.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 24, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> I'm liking the direction GTA4 is taking, but based on one of the videos, *i'm worried that Niko won't be able to run while he's shooting*. I am, however, looking forward to how good he is at climbing obstacles and how trained he is in other evasive maneuvers like dive-rolling.



http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/206897.html

Myth Busted?

Not running but he is moving, which you had to skill up for in SA.. And I'm pretty sure you should be able to with pistols etc.

-Onyx


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 24, 2008)

Shitty quality. I'll just wait a few days and get the gameplay footage that I can watch without my eyes hurting.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 24, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/206897.html
> 
> Myth Busted?
> 
> ...



That's exactly what i saw on the other video, so i'm afraid the myth is still up for nutbusting. :/

The car chasing bit was hilarious though, and judging by the physics based on one of the turns one car made, I'm interested to see what kind of race courses, legal or otherwise, are available to be played, if there is any.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 25, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Shitty quality. I'll just wait a few days and get the gameplay footage that I can watch without my eyes hurting.



Looks pretty good to me compared to most of the other vids that I found around lately.



kitetsu said:


> That's exactly what i saw on the other video, so i'm afraid the myth is still up for nutbusting. :/
> 
> The car chasing bit was hilarious though, and judging by the physics based on one of the turns one car made, I'm interested to see what kind of race courses, legal or otherwise, are available to be played, if there is any.



Not sure what you mean by that. Looks like he is moving while shooting.

-Onyx


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, i know. I meant that by what exactly i saw on the video that i saw was the same as the video you showed me, which had Niko _walking_ instead of running.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the first game in 10 years to get a 10/10 from IGN, and IGN doesn't just hand out scores. I have found them VERY reliable with their scoring. This game is going to be HUGE.

There was this huge thread in the Steam Forums about GTAIV. Dunno if I could dig it up.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2008)

I see more contraversy coming from Jack Thompson, but lucky us, hes getting disbarred. Damn...I own a wii. That sucks. Oh well, I'll just wait for the PC release (whenever that may be).


----------



## Arc (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh Noes!

I love GTA too...
But I only have a Wii...and a totally crappy PC.
I don't have enough money to buy a PS3 or a new PC just for a single game.
*sighs*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Oh Noes!
> 
> I love GTA too...
> But I only have a Wii...and a totally crappy PC.
> ...



PS3? The only reason I can see for getting a PS3 is for Metal Gear Solid 4, but even thats coming on the 360.


----------



## Arc (Apr 26, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> PS3? The only reason I can see for getting a PS3 is for Metal Gear Solid 4, but even thats coming on the 360.



Oh...I forgot it is coming for the 360 too.
But I also wouldn't get a 360 just for this game.
I am pretty happy with my Wii, SSBB and Okami will be awesome.
The only thing I miss on my Wii is...
GTA.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I wish it was coming out for PC but I do own a 360 so I will be getting it hopefully now this thursday


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> Yes, i know. I meant that by what exactly i saw on the video that i saw was the same as the video you showed me, which had Niko _walking_ instead of running.



Not sure why you would run around while shooting a shotgun.

I've been watching live feeds of the game and it looks so sweet. Euphoria makes it kick some ass. One of the best things I've seen so far was when the guy playing stole a car, the ped tried to reclaim it but he floored it and the ped was hanging off of the handle. He then took a hard right turn and the ped slammed into a wall.

-Onyx


----------



## Azure (Apr 26, 2008)

Hell, I'll buy it in 2 years when I upgrade my laptop.  This one can't handle GTA SA without hiccuping a little bit.  And I'm really not that excited, there are games with better graphics.  I 'm actually more of a fan of GTA 1 and 2, where all you did was run around and burp and fart at people.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

And, those games with better graphics aren't Grand Theft Auto.. FOUR!

GTA 3, VC, and SA had shitty graphics and I still played them for hours. Granted my eyes will hurt if I go back and play them now, back when those graphics were pretty good I had no problem with it.

No loaf of bread hands, ragdoll, Euphoria, cover system for shooting. I'll have to admit, I could barely beat the other GTAs without cheats because the combat system was really bad. But now I feel I can do so ^^

-Onyx


----------



## Zaibatsu (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm sure as hell not going to buy a new console for it (don't have ps3 wii or 360), I MIGHT buy it after a pc port is released, but really, they peaked at GTA3 and have gotten worse every one since.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 26, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> And, those games with better graphics aren't Grand Theft Auto.. FOUR!
> 
> GTA 3, VC, and SA had shitty graphics and I still played them for hours. Granted my eyes will hurt if I go back and play them now, back when those graphics were pretty good I had no problem with it.
> 
> ...



Yea, that is totally true there hun, but I still will cheat a little, mostly just weapons and possibly spawning cars <3


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

I really gotta stop spoiling myself with these live streams..

I still love seeing Niko fly out of a car after a collision.







-Onyx


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 26, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Not sure why you would run around while shooting a shotgun.



It's mostly for added realism, aside from the fact that you no longer need cheats in this game to freely aim from vehicles. You know, like how you'd sometimes watch news articles consisting of armed Iraqi civillians firing their AKs when they're running. So i figured that it should also be an option for the player to either run to find other cover or run while blindly firing to _distract_ the assailants into ducking for cover.



>



Great use of blood. I like how it spatters when it actually detects the ground. The part where Niko's leg hits the poles is also cool. Any closer and he would've comically pancaked himself against the traffic lights.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Apr 26, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> -Onyx



Dude that's the shit lol. My copy just shipped out yesterday, I'm psyched


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

Well to me, running with a heavy weapon is a large burden and bullets would be spraying everywhere so *shrug*

-Onyx


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 26, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> I really gotta stop spoiling myself with these live streams..
> 
> I still love seeing Niko fly out of a car after a collision.
> 
> ...



Oh boy! Ragdoll physics!? We've never seen this before!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 27, 2008)

RAGE + Euphoria. I think this is the first game to be out that is using Euphoria.

Its so great.

X-Play did just as well on showing off GTA 4 as they did with Super Smash Bros. Brawl.

-Onyx


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess I'll just have to wait for the PC release like everyone else that isn't a sucker.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 27, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I guess I'll just have to wait for the PC release like everyone else that isn't a sucker.


Isn't a sucker? That is stupid. This game is the game to own out of any game for the past 3 years. It is PERFECTLY integrated into both PSN and LIVE, the the controls are brilliant, the online is awesome... You'll be missing out on one of the best games ever made just so you can get it on the PC.

You'll have to wait AT LEAST a year to get it on the PC if it will be on the PC at all. Rockstar hasn't anounced anything. It might never be released on the PC, and then you'll be the sucker. That and the fact that you'll need a PC that probably needs to be capible of running Crysis on high in order to even think about running this game.

Just shell out 60 bucks for the damn game.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2008)

Yawn, I've heard that about a great deal of games that have come out. In fact they said basically the same things about SA and that game sucked. Frankly, I can wait for the hype to die down before I find out I'm as disappointed in this game as I was SA and realize that I'm doing the same thing in game that I've been doing since GTA III.
Course I could be wrong.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 27, 2008)

SA sucked. 3 and VC were great though. I've seen the missions, AI, physics, and a bunch of others things so far. 4 just looks great, I can say that it is my game of the year and has a very high chance of winning GotY as well.

-Onyx


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm just being skeptical is all, so long as they haven't fudged the driving camera and a few other of the game's mechanics I shouldn't be disappointed by the game. I would just prefer to play with keyboard and mouse though.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmm the driving camera seems different. Its more loose and if you're driving fast up a hill then the camera's angle hardly lets you see over the car.

Though this is just from live feeds, I'm pretty sure you can control the camera with the left analog or something since you can aim your gun out of the car as well.

-Onyx


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 27, 2008)

This is going to be far from one of the best games ever.

Oh wait it has multiplayer!
Holy shit!
No game has ever done that before!

Shut up, people said the exact same thing about Halo 3, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, and Team Fortress 2. And guess what?

None of them were one of "the best games ever made"!

May be a good game, but not 'one of the best'.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 27, 2008)

First to get 10 from IGN in a good number of years.

Even my friend who is a dick to impress is a little hyped for this game. Physics and everything is beautiful.

-Onyx


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Hmm the driving camera seems different. Its more loose and if you're driving fast up a hill then the camera's angle hardly lets you see over the car.
> -Onyx



That's what I don't like hearing.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 28, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> That's what I don't like hearing.



If you're driving too fast or too busy watching the bumps on the road to dodge bullets from police choppers, i don't know if that should be much of an issue.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking at map to see where you're going + watching road to not hit anything = bad driving..

Though I was a god at driving in VC cause I memorized the entire city :/

-Onyx


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 28, 2008)

So I've decided to put my burning rage toward SA on the back burner and read up on GTA IV. Considering the reviews and even praise from other developers, the game sounds like it's going to deliver on what everyone is promising. I must have been the only person that had problems with a wonky driving camera in SA, but if they've fixed the camera up and made the game less tedious than SA then I'll probably enjoy this game all the same.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah SA was pretty bad when I go back and think about it. I tweaked on it but it still sucked. Even though you could swim it took a few mins to find a place to get back on land. Then a few mins to find a car to get the hell out of there. The forest was also pretty useless..

-Onyx


----------



## Kitsuneko (Apr 29, 2008)

GTA IV is pretty sweet so far. We preordered it for the 360 and picked it up this morning. Being able to cell phone call people is pretty neat IMHO, the graphics aren't as smooth as i thought they were going to be (in comparison to other 360 games), but there is a lot going on in Liberty City, so they probably sacrificed a smidge of graphics for the memory- the pedestrians are all different, they will bump into you actively, spill their coffee, etc. You can even watch TV.

I like the ragdoll effect when you hit someone (instead of them standing while they fall on your car), and the voice acting is actually really good. Liberty City is blinkin' huge, so it should be pretty fun to explore. I like the new cover system in that you can use -anything- for cover, that should prove incredibly useful in gang situations. XD

My fiance says it's really fun so if you haven't gotten it yet, you should!


----------



## gust (Apr 29, 2008)

I just got mine for the ps3 today, and its amazing.  

Interesting fact though.  I turned to one of the talk stations in the car, WKTT I belive.  And there was a furry refrence, listen for it.  As you would expect from a game like this it talks about furries as sex crazed degenerates in bunny costumes, but still.  I was amused.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 29, 2008)

Alright, so I was at the midnight release on the 29th, and like almost 200 people showed up we were exchanging gamer tags and PSN names, was very cool. I was one of the very first people in the world to legitly own a copy, because it was released on midnight and here Newfoundland is ahead of everyone by a hour and a half, except Atlantic Canada we are ahead by a half a hour...and I was 3rd in line.

So I got home at around 1am and played till 3am the game looks as good as it plays, plays unlike any other game ever, its so fun to do anything or what ever you want and so far missions are very, very detailed in storyline the physics in this game make it now my top fav game ever, people don't just die, they can live and be unconscious they can bleed out, I have even seen people 'pretend' to be dead and when I'm not looking they attempt to crawl/wobble get away.

You can go into almost any building that you would want to go in, and if there are people and you have a gun you can 'hold up' the joint and cops will come and surround the building I have even had swat teams with shields waiting with snipers on the buildings across the street, as hostages tried running I killed them and even one time a cop was like "Fuck this!" and ran through the door shooting at me so the hostage could crawl out after I shot his legs a few times, then after I murdered that dumb cop and started to shoot people they stormed and killed me almost instantly, fully organized.

So all in all this game, is my top and will be my top most likely for the rest of the year!



Also while I was there pre ordering the game yesterday hehe got one of the last copies that were there for the midnight release...anyway I also picked up World in Conflict, a very, very fun RTS game for the PC and not only is it very fun also it is the most realistic looking and playing RTS game, I love it so now I found two great gmaes for zero cost because I traded in 4 crappy games XD


In conclusion I believe that anyone that has a PS3/Xbox 3600 BUY GTA:IV if you have a 360 get my gamertag because this baby is online now, full city online fun! muhahaha!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, tis a sweet ass game indeed. Can't say there's anything I dislike about it, the driving was a little awkward at first but I got used to it. My favorite feature about it is the blood stays on your car when you cream someone and when you hit something head on it ejects you from the car. Haven't gotten too far into it yet so I'll probably discover other things I love about it as I go along. Anyway yeah if you don't have it yet it's well worth the $59.99


----------



## Lucid (Apr 30, 2008)

Pretty awesome game.  Have it on 360 and killed most of today playing it. A couple of minor graphical glitches and some pop in but it really isn't that bad.  Online is friggin fun as hell too.

Speaking of online, anyone up for playing some on XBL?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 30, 2008)

Heh yeah, game looks great. Like as said its not as great as other games but GTA was never a great graphical game as lots of things are happening and being rendered.

I have ran into quite a few texture pop-ins, but no more than Mass Effect which isn't bad for me.

Driving physics really got me pissed off for a while but I've gotten used to it a bit more and am decent in driving I think. Though for long drives I prefer the Taxi 

Control scheme is a lot different than from what I am used to so it was very weird in the beginning. Most of the missions are the same old kill kill kill. Though it is all in different ways and has a bit of story behind it as well.

The backstory of Niko is interesting as well, showing what and why I guess. More than previous protagonists anyway.

I didn't get that far since I only played for about 4 hours, but I am planning to do a lot more this weekend. Just have to get past tomorrows presentation and I am home free for the rest of the week.

-Onyx


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 30, 2008)

I really thought it was going to be kinda same-ol same-ol.. but it's really damn good. xb The only things that I think coulda been better is one.. the music sucks on this game. Which was a real disappointment.. And.. is there any car customization? ;[


----------



## Kitsuneko (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the TV feature the most.

We wasted like 20 minutes last night just watching the TV's programming. It was hilarious! They really put a lot of work into this game and you can definitely tell. The only thing I can say that I don't like is the faces, at least on the guys- they need a little bit of refining, but I've noticed that on several 360 games the faces have needed work (e.g. the lower lid is too prominent on the eye, etcetera).

The voice acting is really primo though, and I like that if you have to restart a mission, the dialogue changes (at least on the second try, we haven't needed more than that).


----------



## Arden (Apr 30, 2008)

GTA fan ^.^ I've played and beaten all the older GTA's ... and got the Midnight release for the PS3 ..... 

anyone want to try multiplayer with me can add jiscyl to thier Buddy lists ^.^

but yeah as for like ness of GTA
I love to do huge jumps and high speeds,
run over peds without a total fine going on my head irl
and of course the shooting ...... lots ..and lots of shooting


----------



## Dark Transparent (May 1, 2008)

The auto-aiming is driving me mad. Here's a free tip Rockstar "The aim button should lock on to the nearest hostile NPC and the camera should track them, free aim should be on a different button. And while driving I don't need to reverse half as much as I need to shoot so why have you put the fire button on the left bumper and revers on left trigger? Oh and the cover system sucks".

Anyway I'm enjoying it and I look forward to the episodic content coming out for the 360. If you wanna play my GT is DarkTransparent.


----------



## Armaetus (May 1, 2008)

Whenever the PC version ships, I may give it a try despite I _hate_ escort/protect/flying missions with a passion in the previous games.

From what I know (and done) with previous GTA games (3, VC and SA)  that there will eventually be tools to unpack textures and game files so you can mod the game to your personal needs. For all you consolers, too bad. No mod tools for you.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 2, 2008)

mrchris said:


> For all you consolers, too bad. No mod tools for you.



lol. PC gaming really seems to be dieing out, anyway. Consoles get all the games.. And who wants to keep spending money every month to keep your computer up to date, when you can go out and buy a console and be pretty much set for years to come. ;p Mods aren't worth paying that much extra.. hah.

And how the hell do you hold up a store? I'll go to a clothes store or such and try to hold them up, but they just run. ;[ Gah.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 2, 2008)

Open up the cash register, walk up to it and hit L1/Left Bumper..

I think its L1 on PS3 ^^

-Onyx


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Open up the cash register, walk up to it and hit L1/Left Bumper..
> 
> I think its L1 on PS3 ^^
> 
> -Onyx


Thanks.  I'll have to try that.  Gotta get a gun first.


----------



## ADF (May 2, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> lol. PC gaming really seems to be dieing out, anyway. Consoles get all the games.. And who wants to keep spending money every month to keep your computer up to date, when you can go out and buy a console and be pretty much set for years to come. ;p Mods aren't worth paying that much extra.. hah.


Which is pretty much a knee jerk, completely irrelevant to what he said insult. I wouldnâ€™t expect a console user to understand the value of player based modding, some games (e.g. VTM Bloodlines) were saved by patches and mods made by the fans, Morrowind and Oblivion would be far less without them. PC has communities willing to fix and improve games long after the developers have moved on from them, that is not worthless and hardly something to be criticised by people who have been duped into paying for microtransation mods they should be getting for free.


Anyway the GTA games never really interested me, I prefer fantasy/sci fi games myself.


----------



## Chameleo (May 2, 2008)

I really would like to commend Rockstar Games on a well done job. The implementation of the Euphoria physics and the RAGE engine are prestine. The cover system makes for some really intense fire fights and the seedy, enclave that is Liberty City looks absolutely dazzling. To be honest, this is the first Grand Theft Auto game I've been impressed with since GTA3, a classic in my book. I actually spent my first hour or so exploring the city just to get a feel for the map and the attention to detail on Rockstar's part was beyond impressive. Good game, guys.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 2, 2008)

I'm sort of mixed how I feel about Grand Theft Auto. It's a very fun game, but the graphics are really kind of poor. Both the 360 and PS3 seem a little too blurry at times compared to other games, and while Grand Theft Auto games were never known for graphics, at times they're just a little too... uhm, yeah.

Gameplay wise, it's mostly strong, but I have a lot of problems aiming in certain areas given, as was mentioned before, the !@#$ing game loves to target civilians before hostiles.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 2, 2008)

ADF said:


> Which is pretty much a knee jerk, completely irrelevant to what he said insult. I wouldnâ€™t expect a console user to understand the value of player based modding, some games (e.g. VTM Bloodlines) were saved by patches and mods made by the fans, Morrowind and Oblivion would be far less without them. PC has communities willing to fix and improve games long after the developers have moved on from them, that is not worthless and hardly something to be criticised by people who have been duped into paying for microtransation mods they should be getting for free.



True that.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 2, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Thanks.  I'll have to try that.  Gotta get a gun first.



Don't think you need a gun. I was looking for food while I was in TW@ and I went up to the counter opposite of the cashier and there was a cash register. I walked behind the counter and it said to press LB to open up the register so I did. $163 was in it for me, and two stars I think.

-Onyx


----------



## Kyoujin (May 2, 2008)

ADF said:


> Which is pretty much a knee jerk, completely irrelevant to what he said insult. I wouldnâ€™t expect a console user to understand the value of player based modding, some games (e.g. VTM Bloodlines) were saved by patches and mods made by the fans, Morrowind and Oblivion would be far less without them. PC has communities willing to fix and improve games long after the developers have moved on from them, that is not worthless and hardly something to be criticised by people who have been duped into paying for microtransation mods they should be getting for free.
> 
> 
> Anyway the GTA games never really interested me, I prefer fantasy/sci fi games myself.



It was relevant. It was in response to him trying to make PCs sound high and mighty. And I wasn't always just a "console user". I started with the PC, and for years I prefered gaming on the PC. I used to even be a sponsored gamer, competed in tournaments for money and that sort of thing. I still prefer the PC for professional gaming because I feel consoles are too easy to be "awesome" at. I'm just saying, PC has really died down.. Most good games go to the consoles now, and computers have just become more and more expensive and inconvienent.


----------



## Chameleo (May 2, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> It was relevant. It was in response to him trying to make PCs sound high and mighty. And I wasn't always just a "console user". I started with the PC, and for years I prefered gaming on the PC. I used to even be a sponsored gamer, competed in tournaments for money and that sort of thing. I still prefer the PC for professional gaming because I feel consoles are too easy to be "awesome" at. I'm just saying, PC has really died down.. Most good games go to the consoles now, and computers have just become more and more expensive and inconvienent.



I wouldn't say the world of PC gaming looks totally bleak. I guess MMORPG's are still profitable on the PC in comparison to your typical console, not to mention most games on the Xbox 360 manage to be ported straight to PC, practically making the console irrelevant, even though a top of the line game of PC could cost twice as much.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 2, 2008)

Chameleo said:


> I wouldn't say the world of PC gaming looks totally bleak. I guess MMORPG's are still profitable on the PC in comparison to your typical console, not to mention most games on the Xbox 360 manage to be ported straight to PC, practically making the console irrelevant, even though a top of the line game of PC could cost twice as much.




Yeah, that's about the only thing that seems to be really going.. MMORPGs. And most ports suck, really.. whether it's PC to console, or vice versa. I mean, like Halo 2 for example.. I heard a lot of bad things about the PC version. And it's a surprise that PC hasn't even gotten Halo 3 yet. The only thing I saw interesting on the PC lately was Crysis.. but it's one of those games that you really need to put a crapload of cash into your computer to even run on the lowest settings.. And what fun is that?


----------



## Bokracroc (May 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I'm sort of mixed how I feel about Grand Theft Auto. It's a very fun game, but the graphics are really kind of poor. Both the 360 and PS3 seem a little too blurry at times compared to other games, and while Grand Theft Auto games were never known for graphics, at times they're just a little too... uhm, yeah.


No, Two Worlds is poor. GTA4's graphics are graphics, you can look at things and you can tell what they are. It doesn't need all the whiz-bang effects of the CryEngine 2 and more. No, there is nothing initially wrong with it's graphics.



Dragoneer said:


> the !@#$ing game loves to target civilians before hostiles.


Yes it does. I found the simple solution is just to shoot them too if you have the time and ammo.



Kyoujin said:


> lol. PC gaming really seems to be dieing out, anyway. Consoles get all the games.. And who wants to keep spending money every month to keep your computer up to date, when you can go out and buy a console and be pretty much set for years to come. ;p Mods aren't worth paying that much extra.. hah.


Shush. Don't even start.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 3, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> No, Two Worlds is poor. GTA4's graphics are graphics, you can look at things and you can tell what they are. It doesn't need all the whiz-bang effects of the CryEngine 2 and more. No, there is nothing initially wrong with it's graphics.
> 
> 
> Yes it does. I found the simple solution is just to shoot them too if you have the time and ammo.
> ...




lol. Okay.. buy a computer for around $1000 just so you can play games on it, probably won't even be able to play with maximum settings turned up.. and in a few months, there'll be newer games out that require new hardware/software.. Or, pay $250-500 for an Xbox 360.. and be able know that you're not going to have to buy a bunch of BS upgrades to play the games coming out in the next near..

HMMM.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 3, 2008)

And that means PC gaming is dying why?


----------



## ADF (May 3, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> lol. Okay.. buy a computer for around $1000 just so you can play games on it, probably won't even be able to play with maximum settings turned up.. and in a few months, there'll be newer games out that require new hardware/software.. Or, pay $250-500 for an Xbox 360.. and be able know that you're not going to have to buy a bunch of BS upgrades to play the games coming out in the next near..
> 
> HMMM.


You said you were a hardcore PC gamer but made a comment like that? <.=.< I would have thought you would know more on PC building.

Pic

A friend of mine built this, it runs Crysis on a mixture of medium and high settings @ 1440x900, anyone in America want to do the math to see how much that is in dollars â€“VAT? The goal was to make a Crysis playing PC box for the price of a PS3. Only that isnâ€™t how computer builders operate, they donâ€™t buy an entire new PC every time they want to upgrade. They slot in a new graphics card, or CPU, or ram depending on their needs at the time. You can even take that web only PC you have sitting in the corner and upgrade that into a gaming machine for far less than the price of a brand new system, it doesnâ€™t take much to upgrade a typical Vista premium retail PC into a gaming rig either.

This is usually when the person arguing against PC shifts the argument to attack something else; like Iâ€™m more comfortable gaming on the couch or I donâ€™t want to mess with drivers and potential bugs or most games appear on consoles anyway. Fine, that is your preference, but donâ€™t use it to look down your nose at people who happen to prefer what PC gaming has to offer.

Yes consoles are cheaper, that is because they are mass produced specialist machines, PCs do allot more and even overtake consoles in gaming performance with the right hardware. You get what you pay for, if you only want a cheap gaming machine console is fine for that, but donâ€™t act like the extra price tag gives no advantages to a PC gamer.


----------



## complication5 (May 3, 2008)

GTA4 is the most amazing game I have ever seen. Dragoneer was mentioning how the graphics were not that good. As I am not playing on a HD television I can understand that - since I can not see the ultra fine details. In some buildings and lighting it is almost photo-realistic. 

The amount of detail is incredible. The rain stops if you go under an overpass, street lights turn off and on depending on the time of day, enemies don't always die - they roll around in pain, boats hit wakes and move accordingly, every car handles differently, driving in a police car with the sirens running causing traffic to get out of your way, minigames like pool, darts, bowling are all handled nicely, rain effects are breathtaking, people run and get out their umbrellas, if you catch someone littering you can pick up their cup and throw it at their head, people fight you sometimes if you try and steal their car, one can use anything as cover when firing, switching between auto-fire and manual fire is tight, fire and explosion effects are photo-realistic, a wide variety of radio stations keeps the music fresh, online multiplayer is REALLY fun IMHO, ...

I could keep going. The amount of attention to detail is unlike any other game I have ever seen. Even if this isn't your type of game it must get respect for it's revolutionary footprint in the evolution of video games.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 3, 2008)

ADF said:


> You said you were a hardcore PC gamer but made a comment like that? <.=.< I would have thought you would know more on PC building.
> 
> Pic
> 
> ...




Easy there man peach, I was merely saying that PC isn't all that great now, either. Lol. Calm down. And honestly, I used to work in a computer stores.. build PCs and such, but that was years ago. I upgraded my system not long ago, had to pay over two hundred dollars.. and I still know this couldn't run Crysis, at least not on medium or high. And my friend paid $750 for a computer, and he can only run Crysis on low. I know building your own is cheaper, but things are still expensive. Lots of people don't even know how to make one. Sure, it may be cheaper for people who know what they're doing, but let's face it.. I'd say 3/4ths of the people who buy PCs, buy them already constructed and don't do it themselves.

Anyway. He acted like PC was so much better than console, and I was pointing out that in this day and age.. it's not. PC has advantages, but gaming wise it's starting to lag behind. I mean, when's even the last time you've heard of a bunch of people lining up for a game that came out on the PC? The Half-Life series was amazing, but hell.. even that you can now get on a console. And PS3.. eh, I think the PS3 is overpriced really. I wasn't too fond of 'em, and I'd choose a PC over that any day.

Most game companies are focusing more on consoles now, also. That's why I said PC gaming has died down. People want something affordable.. something they can buy and plug in right out of the box, not have to either build a computer and/or install a bunch of crap.. etc etc. And just nowadays.. PC gamers just don't have a ton more than console gamers do.. consoles have most of the games, too. Sure, mods.. but other than that and a mouse/keyboard, what else?


----------



## Kyoujin (May 3, 2008)

complication5 said:


> GTA4 is the most amazing game I have ever seen. Dragoneer was mentioning how the graphics were not that good. As I am not playing on a HD television I can understand that - since I can not see the ultra fine details. In some buildings and lighting it is almost photo-realistic.
> 
> The amount of detail is incredible. The rain stops if you go under an overpass, street lights turn off and on depending on the time of day, enemies don't always die - they roll around in pain, boats hit wakes and move accordingly, every car handles differently, driving in a police car with the sirens running causing traffic to get out of your way, minigames like pool, darts, bowling are all handled nicely, rain effects are breathtaking, people run and get out their umbrellas, if you catch someone littering you can pick up their cup and throw it at their head, people fight you sometimes if you try and steal their car, one can use anything as cover when firing, switching between auto-fire and manual fire is tight, fire and explosion effects are photo-realistic, a wide variety of radio stations keeps the music fresh, online multiplayer is REALLY fun IMHO, ...
> 
> I could keep going. The amount of attention to detail is unlike any other game I have ever seen. Even if this isn't your type of game it must get respect for it's revolutionary footprint in the evolution of video games.



I'm not playing on an HD either, but I still think the graphics are pretty impressive.. with the environment and cars. The people, yeah.. not so much, but the GTA games have never been really the best with graphics.

And yeah, little details like that really come together to make a great game. ;] Even when you get a phonecall on your cell, the radio will make a little bit of static-y noise.. I thought that was funny. I even thought my own cell was going off. xD Haven't gotten to play multiplayer online yet, sadly.

I wish they had allowed car customization, though.. that was a little thing in San Andreas, but I thought it was a lot of fun. Something that made Saints Row a little better as well. xb


----------



## Kyoujin (May 4, 2008)

And last complaint on the game..

I can't understand most of what Little Jacob says. ;[ Haha.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 4, 2008)

complication5 said:


> The amount of detail is incredible. *The rain stops if you go under an overpass, street lights turn off and on depending on the time of day,* enemies don't always die - they roll around in pain,* boats hit wakes and move accordingly, every car handles differently, driving in a police car with the sirens running causing traffic to get out of your way, minigames like pool,* darts, bowling are all handled nicely, rain effects are breathtaking, people run and get out their umbrellas, if you catch someone littering you can pick up their cup and throw it at their head, *people fight you sometimes if you try and steal their car,* one can use anything as cover when firing, switching between auto-fire and manual fire is tight, fire and explosion effects are photo-realistic, a wide variety of radio stations keeps the music fresh, online multiplayer is REALLY fun IMHO, ...


Bolded stuff existed in the other games. 
hey sometimes didn't grab onto the car mirror when you drive off though 

Is Darts really shit easy? Because I got the 180 (Three triple 20's) Achievement on my first three throws.
And about the radio stations, instead of creating 70 billion of them (Ok fine, I think there's around 18) why not just keep the same amount as last time and make the playlists longer?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 4, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> And last complaint on the game..
> 
> I can't understand most of what Little Jacob says. ;[ Haha.



Badman is worst..


----------



## Kyoujin (May 4, 2008)

That reminds me of a few things, actually..

Pool doesn't really feel right.. like, once the ball hits the wall it seems to instantly slow down.. they don't really seem to respond how they should. Also, grenades in this game can suck sometimes.. I've gotten killed by my own grenades because he throws underhand.. so unless I'm using RB to get against a vehicle, he'll throw the grenade against the side of the vehicle.. that's really annoying.

There's also a bug on one of the last missions, maybe not a but.. but you have to get in a boat, but it's really glitchy when you try to get on the boat.. And even when you try to drive it, sometimes your guy will just stand there and not get in the passenger seat. What makes it worse, is a missle will come and kill you, so you have to get on the boat and drive away in like 8 seconds.. I've gotten killed 4 times in a row doing that mission because my guy wouldn't get in the drivers seat. Arg..


----------



## Kyoujin (May 4, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Badman is worst..



Badman?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 4, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Badman?



Not that far in the game are we?

You'll see then.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 4, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Not that far in the game are we?
> 
> You'll see then.



I just beat the game, actually.. got the Liberty City Minute achievement, too (beat the story under 30 hours.. I made it by 8 minutes. xD). But I've got a bleh memory sometimes.. at least with names. xD


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 4, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> I just beat the game, actually.. got the Liberty City Minute achievement, too (beat the story under 30 hours.. I made it by 8 minutes. xD). But I've got a bleh memory sometimes.. at least with names. xD



The old rasta guy that always says "My youth"


----------



## ADF (May 4, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> [snip]



I'm honestly not defending that other guy; what's happening is you insulted PC gaming to get back at that guy which a passing PC gamer like myself read, no one likes to see someone bad mouthing their platform so I responded against your comment. I have an argument ready for your most recent post but lets face it, I'm going to post a counter argument which then you will criticise PC gaming again and I'll post a counter argument again.

We can either continue doing this for the next couple of pages, creating a mess in the GTA thread, or we can stop this now ok?


----------



## kitetsu (May 4, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> I just beat the game, actually.. got the Liberty City Minute achievement, too (beat the story under 30 hours.. I made it by 8 minutes. xD). But I've got a bleh memory sometimes.. at least with names. xD



30 hours?? That sounds... really disappointing.


----------



## Dark Transparent (May 4, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> 30 hours?? That sounds... really disappointing.



That's just the core story missions there's lots more than just that.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 4, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> 30 hours?? That sounds... really disappointing.



Disappointing? 
That's just over 2 straight days. And that's just Core missions, that's not random driving, chases, beatings, side-missions, multiplayer, etc.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 4, 2008)

Look at the time it takes to beat most other games, way less than 30 other than RPGS.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Look at the time it takes to beat most other games, way less than 30 other than RPGS.



That's true.  It took me a mere 8 hours to beat Halo3's Campaign on Normal.

I haven't beat GTA VI yet.  I'm having too much fun crashing cars at the moment, and enjoying the graphics.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 4, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> 30 hours?? That sounds... really disappointing.



I thought the same thing, but it does take awhile to beat. And that doesn't include all the side missions and stuff. I beat the game but I'm still playing it because there's a good amount of stuff still left to do.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 4, 2008)

Although I do feel like this game isn't as big as San Andreas.. I mean, I was a little sad that the whole playground is pretty much just the city.. and you can't go out into other areas like you could in San Andreas. I think San Andreas was longer than 30 hours as well? I can't remember though.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 5, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Although I do feel like this game isn't as big as San Andreas.. I mean, I was a little sad that the whole playground is pretty much just the city.. and you can't go out into other areas like you could in San Andreas. I think San Andreas was longer than 30 hours as well? I can't remember though.



Well lots of parts of SA were bland so they just fit more into a smaller map.

And it took longer cause it took longer to get around, no taxis with the skipping thing ^^

-Onyx


----------



## Kyoujin (May 5, 2008)

Yeah.. but I still liked how San Andreas had car customization. Grr. >(


----------



## Kyoujin (May 5, 2008)

I found another furry reference in the game, haha. Not much, but there's a blog about some emo goth kid called "DarkSoulLock"..

www.soullock.blogsnobs.org in the game.

All it has is in his interests, he lists "furries" as his second interest. Haha.. None of the journal entries speak about furries though. xb There's a spoof of Craigslist where he bought a ferret off of and some other stupid stuff, that's about it. xb


----------



## Dark Transparent (May 5, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> All it has is in his interests, he lists "furries" as his second interest. Haha.. None of the journal entries speak about furries though. xb There's a spoof of Craigslist where he bought a ferret off of and some other stupid stuff, that's about it. xb



If you've meet the random stranger called Eddie, he has a page on Blogsnobs.org too: Eddielowfilthslayer.

I just found "Furries bored of doggie style" on www.our-own-reality.com which made me laugh.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 5, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> Dingdingding.



It actually looked interesting, but I would think running over people and stealing their cars isn't a good thing to play for me, if that is all that you do in the game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 5, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Yeah, that's about the only thing that seems to be really going.. MMORPGs. And most ports suck, really.. whether it's PC to console, or vice versa. I mean, like Halo 2 for example.. I heard a lot of bad things about the PC version. And it's a surprise that PC hasn't even gotten Halo 3 yet. The only thing I saw interesting on the PC lately was Crysis.. but it's one of those games that you really need to put a crapload of cash into your computer to even run on the lowest settings.. And what fun is that?




Most of the bad things I hear about Halo 2 is that it requires Vista, and the common complaints in teh first place. No surprise that the PC isn't Halo 3? Well I have no interest in Halo 3 Thumb-Rape edition but I alwasy got the impression that Halo 2 remaining Xbox exclusive until the 360 came out was the only thing keeping Xbox players ON the Xbox and not going onto a platform that allows them to aim, while they can still get all the games like Morrowind and KOTOR that are already on the Xbox. (Before I heard that Halo 2 was a "screw single player they don't matter" game, that would have been one of the few things I'd have gotten an Xbox for.) 


Now on topic, I have Grand Theft Auto 3 and San Andreas for the PS2. Or rather my sister does, she just leaves them with me since she's too busy double-majoring so I have them in my library gathering dust. What I've played of GTA 4 at a friend's house has so far just been something I can easily do in San Andreas and to some extent slightly less amusing than GTA 3, seeing as there is a glitch that would actually cause some pedestrians to jump IN FRONT Of your car. 

In other words...not really something I'd spend money on, unless of course I'm giving it to my sister for Christmas. Gimme Guild Wars 2 or Tales of Innocence should Japan stop hogging all some of the most promising RPGs like Mother 3. Or heck, even that new Persona 3 version.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 5, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Most of the bad things I hear about Halo 2 is that it requires Vista, and the common complaints in teh first place. No surprise that the PC isn't Halo 3? Well I have no interest in Halo 3 Thumb-Rape edition but I alwasy got the impression that Halo 2 remaining Xbox exclusive until the 360 came out was the only thing keeping Xbox players ON the Xbox and not going onto a platform that allows them to aim, while they can still get all the games like Morrowind and KOTOR that are already on the Xbox. (Before I heard that Halo 2 was a "screw single player they don't matter" game, that would have been one of the few things I'd have gotten an Xbox for.)
> 
> 
> Now on topic, I have Grand Theft Auto 3 and San Andreas for the PS2. Or rather my sister does, she just leaves them with me since she's too busy double-majoring so I have them in my library gathering dust. What I've played of GTA 4 at a friend's house has so far just been something I can easily do in San Andreas and to some extent slightly less amusing than GTA 3, seeing as there is a glitch that would actually cause some pedestrians to jump IN FRONT Of your car.
> ...



I wouldn't say Halo 2 or Halo 3 was a "screw single player" game.. most of the work went into the single player. You just got all these kids who just play multiplayer and that's it, for some reason.. which seems pointless to me. Before I even hopped on the Halo 3 multiplayer, I made sure I beat the game.. I knew a few people who had played for months and didn't touch the single player, oye.

And there's always emulators for Mother 3, that's how I played it. Just used an emulator and a translation guide.

And I don't really know if it can be considered a glitch, but that happens to me all the time in GTA4. People sometimes just randomy try to dodge out of the way, but instead just dive into my car. x-x They're just idiots. Lol.


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> I wouldn't say Halo 2 or Halo 3 was a "screw single player" game.. most of the work went into the single player. You just got all these kids who just play multiplayer and that's it, for some reason.. which seems pointless to me. Before I even hopped on the Halo 3 multiplayer, I made sure I beat the game.. I knew a few people who had played for months and didn't touch the single player, oye.
> .



Those would be the people who have no life.  I rarely play multiplayer in any game, as people with an actual social life and responsibilities don't have the time.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 6, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Those would be the people who have no life.  I rarely play multiplayer in any game, as people with an actual social life and responsibilities don't have the time.



Which is why most of them are annoying kids.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 6, 2008)

If there's one thing I don't like about GTA IV, it's the wonderful new variety of things you can die from. Like hitting something too hard in a car and flying out the window. >>

I also think the death sequence in that game is really freaking brutal, I mean, the whole screen goes black and white and slowmo. It looks so depressing. D: Unlike in previous GTA games where you'd just see "WASTED" which is more comical than anything.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Which is why most of them are annoying kids.



Exactly.  Which is why I refuse to even bother.  I hate children with the passion of 1,000 Kryptonian suns.  And the grown fat nerds that comprise the rest of them, 2,000 Kryptonian suns, thank you very much.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 6, 2008)

Amen to that, I utterly hate kids. Little fucks, sound like ducks.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 6, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> If there's one thing I don't like about GTA IV, it's the wonderful new variety of things you can die from. Like hitting something too hard in a car and flying out the window. >>


It's quite difficult to do that unless you suck-arse at driving and hit everything at top speeds.



ChillCoyotl said:


> I also think the death sequence in that game is really freaking brutal, I mean, the whole screen goes black and white and slowmo. It looks so depressing. D: Unlike in previous GTA games where you'd just see "WASTED" which is more comical than anything.



I like how it's gritty. Finally a GTA game that actual looks and feels mature.


----------



## BlackLotus (May 6, 2008)

Fou-lu said:


> Don't care.
> Running around killing everyone (because let's face it; who even does the missions ) gets old after a few days for me.



I do the missions, and I find GTA highly fun. To each their own in that respect.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> And I don't really know if it can be considered a glitch, but that happens to me all the time in GTA4. People sometimes just randomy try to dodge out of the way, but instead just dive into my car. x-x They're just idiots. Lol.



THEY STILL DO THAT?! XD then maybe I'd actually consider asking my sister to help buy the game should I get a 360 or PS3 since that was the one thing that would make me giggle like Beavis and Butthead. 


Well maybe it'd be fun to screw around with the cheat codes. I always found it funny when I managed to spray-paint someone to death in San Andreas or when I made the citizens carry Bazookas around the street and then go on a riot.

And yep they're idiots alright. I hit the fire button by accident in San Andreas and sprayed a guy with the Fire Extinguisher and he thought I was going to hold up the store.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 9, 2008)

now I am upset, I beat it at 11:03 pm on sunday, not even a week after I got it. I mean it was a three day weekend so it took about maybe 40 50 hours 
If anyone needs help with missions just send me a message and i'll check back with you in a few days or so.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 9, 2008)

40-50 hours is a lot man.

-Onyx


----------



## Dragoneer (May 9, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> 40-50 hours is a lot man.


Most so than the average person with a job has time to invest in, too. The "a game has to have 100 hours playtime" mentality annoys me. As a gamer with a job, games are either a lil' too short or disgustingly long. Too long, 60+ hours, and I have no way of finishing it while having a job AND a life.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 9, 2008)

I have like 7 hours on a day with school and like 16 hours on a day with no school to play. But I only invest about two or three cause I guess I'm just lazy and like hanging out here.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 12, 2008)

I'm still sad it only took me 29 hours to beat it. And what sucks is there really is nothing to do after you beat it. Sure, there's little crappy things to do but nothing that really makes it worthwhile.. ;[


Funny thing that happened to me the other day, though. xD I got shitfaced with Packie, and I decided to not drive because it's so hard when you're drunk.. so I hailed a cab and have him take us towards Packie's place to drop him off. Deciding not to skip the ride, I switched over and started messing around on the computer.. I feel the taxi hitting stuff and etc, which is no surprise. After a few minutes, I look back to the screen to see the taxi van on it's side.. car's are exploding all around me and some are already destroyed, there's an ambulance and people dead in the road.. Packie is in the hospital.. WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED? xD I thought getting drunk and taking a taxi would be the responsible thing to do, but shit!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 12, 2008)

Its fun to take a cab and take some shots at people. Then see if your driver can out run the cops at one star.


----------



## Silly Sammeh (May 16, 2008)

I just like to find all the funny glitches in the game, alongside the story
sofar ive found over 5 glitches in muliplayer..
Plus the amazing beating heart in the statue of happiness


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2008)

I still haven't beaten the game.  I'm too busy causing havoc, and destroying public property.

EDIT:  I hope to make it to the billion dollar mark in property damage.


----------



## Silly Sammeh (May 16, 2008)

I would have to say the funnest thing to do though is get online...get 3 new people in yor helicopter and crash and lose the tail and swerve around, jump out and listen to them scream lol


----------



## Kyoujin (May 17, 2008)

I think I'm like 84% complete with the game now. ;[ Ugh.


----------



## Arbiter (May 18, 2008)

just got the game today for the 360, and all i can say is wow. GTA 4 just kicks so much ass. graphics are fantasic, gameplay is amazing, and there's jsut so much stuff to do.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> just got the game today for the 360, and all i can say is wow. GTA 4 just kicks so much ass. graphics are fantasic, gameplay is amazing, and there's jsut so much stuff to do.



Yeah, but sadly it seems when you get further into it, there's really not much to do honestly.. It's kind of a short-ish game. ;[


----------



## Bokracroc (May 19, 2008)

At least 30-ish hours is short?


----------



## Kyoujin (May 19, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> At least 30-ish hours is short?



For GTA? I would think so. You can beat it in probably 25 hours or so. And I mean, they don't really have much you can do afterwards, also. I was already 75% done with the game when I beat it. And not to mention, most of the cell phone numbers are "busy" after you beat it.. so there's only a few friends you can hang out with and shit. They did a bad job on the game after you get through the missions. It's really disappointing.


----------



## Haku (May 19, 2008)

Its an okay game, it curtainly live up to its score. Though it didnt live up to full attraction.  Like some people hate GTA4. I say the story is well executed, regardless the lacking gameplay mechanics. The multiplayer is hardcore dead on, but then the way they managed the options, interface, and organization in it totally flopped it's potentual upside down. You now got a unstable online system, people commonly being unable to connect, people having issues with games they join and leaving THEN having to wait up to 5 minutes just to search another! Then it says lost connection! EWW. Then their party joining system is fucked. Then they dont have team deathmatch as a secondary choice within the matchmaking system. Way to go! *clap clap*

Gametrailers gave it a 9.8, gametrailers actually has some real professional reviewers.. SOMETIMES. They pointed out the reason is that the game contains absolutely no innovation.  Innovation is an important thing. Lots of games fail to keep up with that. If not innovation, floods of content would make up for it, IF the gameplay can back it up.

Being classical and traditional is a good thing, yes. Though you can ALWAYS. Cant stress this enough. ALWAYS make it into something innovative. Everything has been done in art, but that doesnt mean you can do it your own way.  They even tried copying everyone else with their matchmaking to the point of not taking care of any of the content they serve to ensure the users UTILIZE it and enjoy it in convenience to create the serious and competitive enviroment.

Yesterday I started getting problems with it.  It would give me disc read errors every single time.  I can cross the street, but soon enough it crashes.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 19, 2008)

Haku said:


> Yesterday I started getting problems with it.  It would give me disc read errors every single time.  I can cross the street, but soon enough it crashes.




That sounds more like your 360 is dying, dude. That, or the CD is scratched?


----------



## Bokracroc (May 19, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> For GTA? I would think so. You can beat it in probably 25 hours or so. And I mean, they don't really have much you can do afterwards, also. I was already 75% done with the game when I beat it. And not to mention, most of the cell phone numbers are "busy" after you beat it.. so there's only a few friends you can hang out with and shit. They did a bad job on the game after you get through the missions. It's really disappointing.



GTA 3 was exactly the same. And then they expanded (Property and such).
When they when from GTA2 to 3, they created a fully 3D world. With 4 they re-created the whole world from scratch _again_.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 19, 2008)

It's not a perfect game, I don't know how it's supposed to live up to its scores. However, the game is a ton of fun with the new physics and mechanics added, I'm a personal fan of the jihad method use on cops. The writing and VA'ing is top notch as usual but I can't help but feel that this game is something I've played before... a thousand times before. I will say I throughly enjoyed whatever little time I've had with this game.


----------



## Haku (May 19, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> That sounds more like your 360 is dying, dude. That, or the CD is scratched?




Its brand new...

This problem has been reported quite a bit from both consoles.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 19, 2008)

Haku said:


> Its brand new...
> 
> This problem has been reported quite a bit from both consoles.



Yeah. My friend has a newer 360 and his does that though. We couldn't even load half the songs on Rock Band, but it was fine on my 360. And I've got an old 360..


----------



## Neothumper (May 20, 2008)

completed the story in no-time at all.... then just sorta couldn't be bothered keep playing it for some reason

i mean i've 100% 3 and vice city but it just seems like too much hassle now and a lil dull


----------



## ShagsterP (May 20, 2008)

I just want the damn friend invites to work.  I have yet to go online with a friend, other than being able to join random games.

But yea, I was disappointed that they gave you less to do in the city.  Completing the Most Wanted list gave me nothing and there seems to be nothing else you can do with extracurricular vehicles (ambulances, fire trucks, taxis, etc.).  They did a good job with the game's main content, but where's all the fun "do this whenever you want to" side stuff?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 21, 2008)

after awhile I got bored explored and found split sides, Katt Willams made me laugh, so just explore. shipwreks and buildings aplenty.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 21, 2008)

IT... KICKS... ARSE!!!!!

Although I do note the severe annoyance called the friends mini games.

(in middle of doing mission)

Cousin! Want to go bowling?

(is forced to go bowling wasting minutes of my life and pounds on my electricity bill doing something that I don't even like in RL)

(takes anger out by mounting the pavementin a police car... satisfaction...)


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 21, 2008)

BritFoxx said:


> IT... KICKS... ARSE!!!!!
> 
> Although I do note the severe annoyance called the friends mini games.
> 
> ...



what do you mean you have choice, hell when he calls while doing mission Niko makes a funny remark,"Cousin want to go drinking" respond "Roman im driving a truck full of explosives and if i get drunk i might blow myself up"


----------



## BritFoxx (May 21, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> what do you mean you have choice, hell when he calls while doing mission Niko makes a funny remark,"Cousin want to go drinking" respond "Roman im driving a truck full of explosives and if i get drunk i might blow myself up"



Well yes you have the choice, but then the game punishes you for not fufliling it's boring minigames.

And it seems that they always call me just before I go into missions, although I do laugh in the ones during, especially that particular quote.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 21, 2008)

BritFoxx said:


> Well yes you have the choice, but then the game punishes you for not fufliling it's boring minigames.
> 
> And it seems that they always call me just before I go into missions, although I do laugh in the ones during, especially that particular quote.



just meet up with them later after the mission, drinkin kills all the others cause it makes drivin in the game fun, try this in your phone for fun 359-555-0100 and try drivin.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 21, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> just meet up with them later after the mission, drinkin kills all the others cause it makes drivin in the game fun, try this in your phone for fun 259-555-0100 and try drivin.



Noted.. cheers!

(I guess this wil make Niko one drunk Slav?)


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 21, 2008)

not exactlly, find 395 on your phone and see what makes sense give you hint, four big miniguns
he he he


----------



## ShagsterP (May 21, 2008)

I just don't understand the lost potential in the game.  They get rid of the staple extras, like picking up passengers in a taxi cab or saving lives in an ambulance, and instead of giving us something new, we're flaunted with possibilities that were never made use of.  Can't do a getaway robbery when you hijack an armored security?  Can't drive a bus on its rounds to make extra money?  Can't pick up celebrities in a limo?  I don't mind the loss of the original missions if there were replacements for them, but they gave us nothing but a few hand-me-down police events.  Blah.

I still like the game.  I've just got to gripe about this.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 22, 2008)

ShagsterP said:


> I just don't understand the lost potential in the game.  They get rid of the staple extras, like picking up passengers in a taxi cab or saving lives in an ambulance, and instead of giving us something new, we're flaunted with possibilities that were never made use of.  Can't do a getaway robbery when you hijack an armored security?  Can't drive a bus on its rounds to make extra money?  Can't pick up celebrities in a limo?  I don't mind the loss of the original missions if there were replacements for them, but they gave us nothing but a few hand-me-down police events.  Blah.
> 
> I still like the game.  I've just got to gripe about this.



I agree. They really did take a lot of fun things out. I was wanting to be able to rob a bank, but noooo. Part of me thinks that they're going to make us buy the extra stuff like that off Xbox Live and etc, so they can make more profit. Lol.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 22, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> I agree. They really did take a lot of fun things out. I was wanting to be able to rob a bank, but noooo. Part of me thinks that they're going to make us buy the extra stuff like that off Xbox Live and etc, so they can make more profit. Lol.


True, but is spending that extra month of development time to add in bank robbery worth it to the overall experience? It's great to have a lot of variety, but eventually you could add in some many features you'd add another year of dev time to the game, and it's not worth it at that point.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> True, but is spending that extra month of development time to add in bank robbery worth it to the overall experience? It's great to have a lot of variety, but eventually you could add in some many features you'd add another year of dev time to the game, and it's not worth it at that point.



Actually, considering they have something like that in the main story, it wouldn't be much trouble at all. They could have practically copy and pasted it, added a little bit of difference to it and hey.. a whole new, fun minigame that would be another way to earn cash.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 22, 2008)

ShagsterP said:


> They get rid of the staple extras, like picking up passengers in a taxi cab or saving lives in an ambulance,



I thought you could... Ah well.


----------



## ShagsterP (May 23, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> True, but is spending that extra month of development time to add in bank robbery worth it to the overall experience? It's great to have a lot of variety, but eventually you could add in some many features you'd add another year of dev time to the game, and it's not worth it at that point.



Yea, but like I said, they could have at LEAST left in what's already become a norm for the series.  Good-bye to the old and hello to nothing new is kind of meh.  I'm just hoping that in future possible updates, we can play pool, bowling, etc. with others in free mode online.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 23, 2008)

ShagsterP said:


> Yea, but like I said, they could have at LEAST left in what's already become a norm for the series.  Good-bye to the old and hello to nothing new is kind of meh.  I'm just hoping that in future possible updates, we can play pool, bowling, etc. with others in free mode online.



Uhh... what's stopping them from adding certain stuff back in? Like I said before, GTA4 is a whole new set of GTA games. New toys means new options. I'm hoping they add a Property dealio like in VCS in the next one.


----------



## Tudd (May 23, 2008)

Well well well... who did this first... I believe it was EA Sports. They would intentionly remove features and add new ones in a cycle. Each year, you would 'lose' features and gain 'new' ones.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 28, 2008)

lol, what the.. I got drunk with Packie.. and we were walking down the sidewalk, and Niko and Packie started holding hands for a moment..  Lol.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 28, 2008)

hey you all know that in the future rockstar is gonna make vice city and san andreas available for download and new missions in those cities? 

I mean the locations, not the games. You will still be niko and all that.


----------



## Eevee (May 28, 2008)

BritFoxx said:


> Well yes you have the choice, but then the game punishes you for not fufliling it's boring minigames.


agree to go, then immediately call back and cancel

you don't get a thumbs down


----------



## wessa (May 28, 2008)

Rocko James Wallabee said:


> hm, what's your gamertag for people who would play online? the only thing better than meeting furs online... is playing gta IV while free roaming the city, and doing whatever you like with furries online!



i'll agree with at one


----------



## cpctail (May 31, 2008)

Does anyone else feel that Niko is the best GTA protagonist out of all of them?  Honestly, if he were a real person, he'd seem to be a cool person to hang with.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 1, 2008)

cpctail said:


> Does anyone else feel that Niko is the best GTA protagonist out of all of them?  Honestly, if he were a real person, he'd seem to be a cool person to hang with.



He's probably my fav, yeah.. I liked that one dude from San Andreas though, too. But Niko is probably my favorite now.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 1, 2008)

CJ is fucking Gangsta man! Niko will never be half as Gangsta as CJ is.


----------



## Shrap (Jun 1, 2008)

Elizabeta is harcore <3

...And fucking hot.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 6, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> hey you all know that in the future rockstar is gonna make vice city and san andreas available for download and new missions in those cities?
> 
> I mean the locations, not the games. You will still be niko and all that.



they might because i remember getting an email from one of the guys on the boat talking about how he moved to vice city, that and what is the point of a useless airport.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, why, Dimitri? WHY?
And I really, really despise Elizabeta. Grr.

Game mechanics were fun for me, but multiplayer is full of 'tards... One time in Cops N Crooks, the driver of the vehicle thought it'd be hilarious to drive us all into the water and then try to blow the car up while we all swam away...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh try playing bomb da base online in the last 3 games in a row the guy flying the helicopter has either crushed into the sea or into a building


----------



## HTtheCB (Jun 10, 2008)

I wasn't actually to buy GTAIV on day one, but I got convinced into it, and do not regret it. It's definitely my favorite GTA game yet, it fixed everything that bugged me about the old games and added so many elements to make the world feel more like a living society and not just a place made of pixels. Wonderful storytelling, as always, really improved shooting, and the cell phone is a very welcome edition to the series.

My only real "gripe" is that the humor seems more blatantly... dirty. Things felt more subtle in SA and VC, but F-bombs and sex jokes are dropped like there is no tomorrow in IV. It's not that I'm offended, it's just that it gets kinda tiring after the tenth gag about the c-word. I will give them that they got some really excellent parodies hidden in the game, like Halo look-alike Republican Space Rangers.



cpctail said:


> Does anyone else feel that Niko is the best GTA protagonist out of all of them?  Honestly, if he were a real person, he'd seem to be a cool person to hang with.



Oh hell yes. Niko is one of my favorite game characters of all time now, he's tough, but absolutely lovable. I actually almost feel bad when I "accidentally" kill him. Almost. <.<


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 10, 2008)

Niko is the best character, but you would expect that after the amount of money Rockstar put into making this game :razz:


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 15, 2008)

found a comic about GTA4 with furries describin what the calls are like and it is what is cycling through my head every time i get a call from Roman.


----------



## RedVein (Jun 15, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> GTA is only days away and will truly kill all of the compition,
> if you have a Wii than sucks for you



WHy would owning a wii suck? The wii has a bunch of awesome games under it's belt, all of them fun. There are a couple of awful titles out there, but other then that the wii is a pretty awesome machine.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 15, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> found a comic about GTA4 with furries describin what the calls are like and it is what is cycling through my head every time i get a call from Roman.


 
Found? ;P Judging by your avatar, I take it you're a fan of VGCats. 

Links tend to be useful.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 15, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Niko is the best character, but you would expect that after the amount of money Rockstar put into making this game :razz:



I just found out that all the protagonists from GTA III, VC, SA, LCS and VCS are dead, not just Victor Vance.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 18, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Found? ;P Judging by your avatar, I take it you're a fan of VGCats.
> 
> Links tend to be useful.



da

vgcats.com no. 255


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> da
> 
> vgcats.com no. 255


 
Naturally theres no #200. 

I remember the build up... and then, nothing but a "maybe later, it shall be epic".


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey small question, can you play the Online modes while actually NOT beeing online?... i ask because from what i heard you can play with cops turned off and i always wanted to do THAT in a GTA game


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 21, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I just found out that all the protagonists from GTA III, VC, SA, LCS and VCS are dead, not just Victor Vance.


Uhh yeah...

The only confirmed dead one is Victor Vance from VCS.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 25, 2008)

RedVein said:


> WHy would owning a wii suck? The wii has a bunch of awesome games under it's belt, all of them fun. There are a couple of awful titles out there, but other then that the wii is a pretty awesome machine.



i said that because you cant play GTA IV.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried calling the phone numbers they find around the city? Do any of them actually work? I've been trying them out and they all come up busy, even that number you're supposed to call in that mission where you have to snipe that guy in his apartment across the street.


----------

